# Horror on our Pembrokeshire weekend break.



## pipsqueak55 (Aug 14, 2008)

Whilst motorhoming in our beautiful Pembrokeshire over the weekend, on the Saturday 29th May we were parked up in Solva Harbour for the day, when around 7p.m. a 52 seater bus pulled up and parked two spaces away from us and next to another motorhome and much to our disgust the driver duly dropped it's whole toilet contents onto the parking area in full view as if normal practice, this effluent then ran under the motorhome next to it ,and also a large surface area. There was floatiing contaminated toilet paper and debris in blue chemical waste all around.
We then watched in horror as people, children, pushchairs and dogs walked through the said contamination oblivious to its contents. No doubt it will be us the motorhome fraternity will be blamed for all of this. We are discriminated in general to park in these public car parks overnight, we do not even empty our grey waste in these public areas let alone consider dumping our toilet effluent. I wonder how many of these coach and bus companies empty their toilet tanks as a matter of practice!! Maybe we are blamed!!
*ADVICE PLEASE*
What do you consider should be our next plan of action, we have Photographic Evidence of every detail of this incident, we were parked by the way in a Pembrokeshire National Park car park.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Definately send the photos to the local authority who run the car park......!!!!!

Ray.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Write with photo evidence to the county coucil and local district ( environmental officer)council and then the local parish council.

All covered.

DAve p


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

yes - motorhomers will be blamed.
I'd write/email the council and also the coach company in the same letter/email. Attach the photos and say how disgusted you where and hope the council understand motorhomers who use their vehicles as a hobby would never do such a thing.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Send a copy to the local authority, relevent water authority, Department of The Environment and a copy to the coach company concerned. Then post your letter/e-mail and their replies on here. That will allow the rest of us to bombard the coach company with e-mails expressing our outrage and disgust with their conduct. With any luck this will result in a prosecution by the local authority and the sacking of the driver.

I have no sympathy with any outcome for him or the company and no else should either.


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Send all your details to the Pembrokeshre National Park Authority, Haverfordwest. Hope you have the registration of the coach, was it British?
Living here in Pembs I despair at some of the gross things people do, anyone living on a main road here will tell you that their front gardens are full of litter, nappies and bottles of strange yellow liquids.

Jackie


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Of course you should report it. It is a disgusting thing to do, Alan.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I agree with all the comments on here, I would also send details to the local newspaper and local radio station. :evil: :evil: 

cabby


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I've been thinking and just wondered why you needed to ask advice about what to do. Did you actually think of NOT reporting the driver? And if so, why?


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

This has got me thinking, knowing the woeful lack of facilities in Britain, where do coaches usually discharge their waste?

Jackie


----------



## gizmo26 (Aug 27, 2006)

I would also consider sending a copy of the evidence to the DofTransport Licensing Commissioners as this is likely to be a breach of the Driver's and Operator's PSV Regulations.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I agree with cabby- definitely tell the local press/media....and keep us informed please


----------



## sandalwood (Feb 14, 2010)

Contact police with evidence - dogs cannot foul - humans cannot foul

s


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Certainly contact the National Park and newspapers. Although I'm not sure this week-end would be a good time with the illegal Rave at Dale taking the headlines.

However thanks for taking photos and let us know how you get on.

Jan


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

I am shocked at such behaviour. I have had a bit of experience tour guiding on coaches. When I am asked if a guest can use the onboard toilets, I refuse. 
I explain that;

a. I don't wish the driver to have to deal with cleaning it out at the end of the day.

b. I don't wish to have everybody else on the coach looking at the guest, knowingly while they do their business.

c. I won't allow them to get up and walk around while the coach is moving, too dangerous.

I will always arrange for a stop off somewhere more suitable e.g. a hotel for a toilet break if somebody needs a loo. 

I have never had a complaint yet. 

Can only imagine that MHs get the blame for this. YYYeeeuuukkk!!!!

Ca


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Coach*

Report it to the coach firm first, and give them time to investigate. If they come back with nothing, escalate it.

Russell

Note - some coach toilets have the dump facility in the toilet area - it is possible a passenger did it in error. This has happened numerous times on my holiday tours etc. Please bear this in mind.

Most coaches have the handle externally, but certainly a lot of the Plaxton models, Vanhool and others could be dumped from the inside. The handle at the base of the loo. The flush button is usually behind the seat, and so you can see why a passenger may not see the flush button, but see the lever.


----------



## Nauplia (Sep 30, 2007)

Write to the Traffic Commissioner for your area. Google for their e-mail address. PCV drivers hold a vocational licence and are subject to regulation by TCs. I am sure they will wish to write to the operator of the coach and seek the detail of the driver. Drivers can be called in for a hearing in front of the TC and asked to explain. They have a whole range of punishment, including withdrawal of the PCV drivers licence.

Don't be afraid to do it. Other more reputable drivers and their employers will thank you for your actions.


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

Annsman said:


> I've been thinking and just wondered why you needed to ask advice about what to do. Did you actually think of NOT reporting the driver? And if so, why?


dont think to hard!! the o/p wants advice on what to do
:arrow: NEXT.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

I'd have dialled 999, followed by the Environment agency. I hope you have the bus registration number.

Send all the evidence to the traffic commissioners office as well.

Disgusted David


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Somehow even although the Traffic Commissioners authority is wide ranging and enforceable in law, toilet dropping would not in my opinion be covered by their remit.
Coach companies with toilet coaches usually have a dedicated drop area in their garages/Depots and arrangements are made for touring vehicles in other companies depots. 
The correct procedure in my opinion is to contact the relevant environmental heath area to the locality and send the all the information. 
They alone in environmental terms have wide ranging powers including prosecution, ie fouling of watercourses, drains etc.
Malc


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Evening all,

Report it.



norm


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Coach*



Rapide561 said:


> Note - some coach toilets have the dump facility in the toilet area - it is possible a passenger did it in error. This has happened numerous times on my holiday tours etc. Please bear this in mind.


Russell has a very good point - don't jump too soon. Ask the coach company first and then fire a broadside if the response is not satisfactory... just a thought.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

You really should and must report this. I bet a passenger gets palmed with the blame either way.  

Steve


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It surely matters not whether a passenger did it by accident or the driver did it on purpose.

The event happened, the pollution occurred.

The coach company could be said to be negligent if the system allows inadvertent release of toilet contents.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Rapide561 said:


> Report it to the coach firm first, and give them time to investigate. If they come back with nothing, escalate it.
> 
> Russell
> 
> ...


Hi all,

Only three others have responded to Russell's possible explanation above, but only one is willing to agree that this could have been the cause of the pollution.

*pipsqueak*, did you actually see the driver get out of his seat and operate a control valve, which immediately resulted in a flow of effluent? I would suggest not.
Whilst I agree that what happened is extremely unacceptable, and should be reported, I wouldn't be keen to hang, draw and quarter the driver as others seem keen to do. 
As an experienced coach driver, I cannot envisage that the driver concerned, would be so stupid to do such a thing, whilst in charge of a vehicle with the company name/logo, telephone number and operator's address clearly marked. (The latter is required by law, as is the displaying of the operator's licence in the windscreen, where details could have been taken from also.)
And, would he be so stupid to do it in front of all those witnesses, ie, car park users as well as his passengers? He was probably in the side locker or boot space, lifting out pushchairs and baggage when it happened.
Also, was it a commercial coach for private hire use, or a private coach conversion, used as accommodation, like those favoured by some new age travellers?

Please read Russell's "more than likely" explanation above, before making a decision. I would be reporting it to the coach company first too.

As an example, if a passenger opens the emergency door and falls out whilst the coach is in motion, is it the driver's fault. No, because the passenger never read the signage, ie, EMERGENCY EXIT and FOR EMERGENCY USE ONLY. If the driver never responded to the emergency door warning buzzer, then he is clearly at fault.....for that.
In the same vane, if a passenger operates the wrong control for flushing the onboard toilet, then it can't be the driver's fault, if correct signage was displayed. Perhaps the user of the toilet is dislexic, or more likely...........a trouble making scumbag.

More substantial evidence would be favourable, before we can know exactly what happened, but as said previously, the inappropriate dumping of effluent is totally unacceptable.

*CaGreg*, I know where you are coming from, however, if a coach with a toilet has been hired, then the party hiring it have the right to use that facility..............unless of course, the facility malfunctions, or has been abused/misused, and has to be locked by the driver in the interest of the safety of others. :wink: :wink: :wink:

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

pippin said:


> It surely matters not whether a passenger did it by accident or the driver did it on purpose.
> 
> The event happened, the pollution occurred.
> 
> The coach company could be said to be negligent if the system allows inadvertent release of toilet contents.


I agree.
Even if it was an accident the driver would surely know what had happened and should have sought help to deal with the consequences.
If reported by the driver the clearing up operation should have started pretty soon after the event and would have been seen by those at the scene including the OP.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Toilets*

From Russell's memoirs....

"Ladies and gentlemen we do have a toilet on board......this is located in the centre of the coach, make your way down the steps and the toilet door is immediately to your left. Please do not open the door marked "emergency exit otherwise you end up needing a toilet, and if you fall out, it makes a terrible mess"

R


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Malc said:


> Somehow even although the Traffic Commissioners authority is wide ranging and enforceable in law, toilet dropping would not in my opinion be covered by their remit.
> Coach companies with toilet coaches usually have a dedicated drop area in their garages/Depots and arrangements are made for touring vehicles in other companies depots.
> The correct procedure in my opinion is to contact the relevant environmental heath area to the locality and send the all the information.
> They alone in environmental terms have wide ranging powers including prosecution, ie fouling of watercourses, drains etc.
> Malc


Malc,

The Traffic Commissioner has great power, as you say. They can, for example, revoke the driving licence of a vocational driver.

They also take into account the 'good repute' of the operator and can act against the O licence when this is affected.

David


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Coach*



duxdeluxe said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> > Note - some coach toilets have the dump facility in the toilet area - it is possible a passenger did it in error. This has happened numerous times on my holiday tours etc. Please bear this in mind.
> ...


Just a further thought!

If I am ever unlucky enough to be tried by a jury, I hope none of them are MHF members! 8O 8O

I'm surprised some members haven't suggested calling in the Armed Response Squad or the SAS! 8O

Of course it has to be reported (so that an enquiry can be held to "_make sure it never happens again_") but the findings of that enquiry will be based on verifiable evidence . . . very little of which is available to us on MHF!

Why does there always have to be a guilty party ready for the firing squad? :roll:

As Russell and Jock have indicated, *it might have been an accident, the driver might have been on his mobile reporting it, and the clean up team might have been as dozy as our local police* a few days ago when I reported a serious road hazard outside our house and was assured of an immediate response. It was 8 hours later when somebody finally turned up, and only by the greatest good fortune there wasn't a serious accident - although there is a lot of rubber on the road now!!!

None of us has any idea what the driver did, or what he may have been instructed to do by his company - and until we know those details and a whole lot more, how on earth can we presume to sit in judgement!! 8O

Dave


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Well Said Dave.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Good point Dave but thats not quite how the OP described it.

As we all know there are indiscriminate motorhomers and coach drivers that do practice dumping like this. I have seen many along the Mediterranean coast doing just this.

Ray.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Good point Dave but thats not quite how the OP described it.
> 
> As we all know there are indiscriminate motorhomers and coach drivers that do practice dumping like this. I have seen many along the Mediterranean coast doing just this.
> 
> Ray.


No argument there Ray  , but the point I'm making is that nobody on MHF except Pipsqueak has any verifiable evidence at all, and he has not shared it with us. (No criticism of Pipsqueak implied.  )

Some of us still manage to condemn without trial however!! 8O 8O

Dave


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> much to our disgust the driver duly dropped it's whole toilet contents onto the parking area in full view as if normal practice,


The OP asked us a question based upon what he said he saw. So we can only respond according to what he said he saw.

If we're now moving away from his Post and suggesting that the driver didn't do what pipsqueak said he did-that's another issue.

My comment (and presumably those of other) was based on "the driver duly dropped its whole toilet contents....." ( a fact, according to Pipsqueak) ....not a matter of "condemning without trial" Dave.


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

I live 4 miles from Solva - please contact the coach company and demand an explanation of what happened - accident or not, this must not be allowed to happen again. If no satisfactory explanation is received then maybe you could report the coach company to Pembrokeshire County Council, County Hall, Haverfordwest, Pembrokeshire, SA61 1TP for their action on the matter. 01437 764551.

By the way - I hope you enjoyed our visit to our County - and that other visitors do not behave the way this coach company have been alleged to have carried on!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Fair enough Tel, but did Pipsqueak actually see the driver pull the lever?? I'm not saying the driver didn't do it (_how the hell would I know - I wasn't there!! _) just that unless Pipsqueak actually saw him pull the lever we should not automatically assume that he did. 8O

Jock posed the same question and so far there has been no clarification from Pipsqueak.

It's natural enough to assume the driver did it, but if the lever is inside the toilet who can say who pulled it?

This serves only to strengthen my point.

We actually know for certain very little, except that the crap was dumped.

Even further, we only know what Pipsqueak _*said he saw*_. I have no reason to doubt him, but he could be mistaken, and he didn't actually state that he saw the driver pull the lever.

(We should remember that on the Internet as far as we are aware, Pipsqueak could be a 15 year old schoolboy idling away his time in a boring maths lesson by posting rubbish on MHF!! Obviously not the case here, but it does happen and we (the Mods) occasionally catch them out!)

None of this stops us crucifying the driver though does it . . . and this is not an isolated witch hunt either. :roll: :roll:

I just wonder why we (collectively) are often so ready to accuse and condemn when we have absolutely no first hand knowledge of what actually happened at the time, or what may have been going on behind the scenes (Instructions from the coach company to the driver for example.)

It's a pointless argument anyway, since we shall never learn the full story :roll: . Just hope it is not blamed on motorhomers!!

Dave 

P.S. Just saw Fuzzyfelts' suggestion.

Spot on. Give the company a chance to explain, and if it is not satisfactory then go for the throat!!!

(I'm not sure though how they can guarantee that genuine accidents will never occur again. :? )


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

In my limited way of thinking the important thing now is to know that the op has actually reported the incident to the appropriate authority so that they can investigate and do a crucifixion themselves if one is needed.


----------



## pipsqueak55 (Aug 14, 2008)

*UPDATE AND FACTS TO PEMBROKESHIRE HORROR WEEKEND!!*

I am most upset that some motorhomers are suggesting that i would hang, draw and quarter the driver with no evidence. I would not have posted my concerns without witnessing the driver himself acting in this irresponsible and disgusting manner. What we witnessed was the driver reversing the bus into the corner where we were parked approx 20 ft away, the facts are as follows.
1. The driver got out and lifted the drivers side luggage compartment panel(which was empty). Sat on edge of compartment and reached inside to his left , adjusted something, where upon some form of liquid came out under the bus.
2. He then entered through the emergency exit door next to the luggage compartment and we saw the top of the toilet door being opened, he then came out, adjusted something again where upon blue effluent came out rapidly mixed with toilet paper. He then returned to his drivers seat to read a paper while the discharge continued.
3. When the flow had stopped he reversed the procedure and returned to his seat. N.B. The bus was EMPTY at the time, his passengers had already been dropped off. This bus was a commercial coach company for private hire. As i stated i have photo evidence.p.s. how do we download photos on forum for viewing?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Lets assume it was an accident caused by a passenger using the wrong lever. 

I find it barely credible in these days of Health and Safety madness that is is possible for a passenger to access a lever or switch which allows the contents to dump by accident. Even if the vehicle is supplied this way it would be a simple matter, if electrical to relocate the switch and if mechanical to lock the lever. Surely if this possibility is well known there is a duty on the operator to take steps to prevent it happening, Alan.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for that Pipsqueak.

I never suggested that _*you *_would crucify the driver with no evidence, and I don't think anyone else did either. Lots of others were willing to do so however. :roll: :roll:

The detail you have just added clarifies the incident completely, and based on the evidence you have I would be the first to suggest that you do whatever you can to bring the driver to justice! 8O

If you don't know how to upload photo's to the forum, send me a PM and I'll give you my email address. Send them to me and I will be delighted to add them to your post.

If your evidence is cast iron and irrefutible - go for the throat with no quarter given.

Dave


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: UPDATE AND FACTS TO PEMBROKESHIRE HORROR WEEKEND!!*



pipsqueak55 said:


> I am most upset that some motorhomers are suggesting that i would hang, draw and quarter the driver with no evidence. I would not have posted my concerns without witnessing the driver himself acting in this irresponsible and disgusting manner. What we witnessed was the driver reversing the bus into the corner where we were parked approx 20 ft away, the facts are as follows.
> 1. The driver got out and lifted the drivers side luggage compartment panel(which was empty). Sat on edge of compartment and reached inside to his left , adjusted something, where upon some form of liquid came out under the bus.
> 2. He then entered through the emergency exit door next to the luggage compartment and we saw the top of the toilet door being opened, he then came out, adjusted something again where upon blue effluent came out rapidly mixed with toilet paper. He then returned to his drivers seat to read a paper while the discharge continued.
> 3. When the flow had stopped he reversed the procedure and returned to his seat. N.B. The bus was EMPTY at the time, his passengers had already been dropped off. This bus was a commercial coach company for private hire. As i stated i have photo evidence.p.s. how do we download photos on forum for viewing?


In that case Pipsqueak, the driver is bang to rights. He is a disgrace to the industry, and want's his a##e severely kicking.

Having that evidence, there is only one way to go, and he deserves everything that comes his way.
Now that you have explained in detail, exactly what happened, I am with you 100%.
Sorry if I appreared doubtful earlier, but it is my experience that folks are all too quick to blame commercial drivers. On this occasion however, from your description of events, there is no doubt that this driver was to blame. Absolutely disgraceful

Best regards,

Jock.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*coach*

Hi

I agree with Jock given the further description added.

I do feel though that the points raised by myself, Jock and others have offered a balanced view, but now we have more facts...

Russell


----------



## Brownfools (Sep 15, 2008)

Pipsqueak,

Having read your clarification of events I also think that this is disgusting and unacceptable.
I am a PCV licence holder. I work both as a driver and with the Accident and Investigation department under secondment. With a foot in both camps I have loyalties to both sides and (hopefully) can see both sides of any incident.
Following your description of events, I can feel no sympathy for this driver. He clearly knew what he was doing and had no regard for the safety and comfort of anyone else, including yourselves.
So, my advice, for what it's worth;
Contact 1 The environment agency. They have sweeping powers and will head-up any investigation.
2 VOSA. They will also investigate this incident and, once the operator knows that they are involved - and that there is evidence - action WILL be taken against this driver. The operator has to be seen to respond.
We have to stop this happening again. Otherwise, as you so rightly say, MCV owners will get the blame.

David


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> I just wonder why we (collectively) are often so ready to accuse and condemn when we have absolutely no first hand knowledge of what actually happened at the time


Dave- I took Pipsqueaks's Post at face value and had no reason to disbelieve him....I stood by my condemnation and accusation even before the more comprehensive account, obviously brought on by the doubting Thomases/Daves etc. :wink:

Anyway- Pipsqueak now has your permission to hang, draw and quarter...so that's good :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Telbell said:


> Dave- I took Pipsqueaks's Post at face value and had no reason to disbelieve him....


Nor did I Tel. 

But the OP wasn't exactly a :-



Telbell said:


> . . . comprehensive account, obviously brought on by the doubting Thomases/Daves etc. :wink:


When it came however it clarified the situation to the satisfaction of the doubting Jocks, Russells, Daves etc., who are now quite ready to lead the lynch mob! 8O :lol:

All we asked for was clear evidence of the sequence of events, which Pipsqueak has now kindly provided.



Telbell said:


> Anyway- Pipsqueak now has your permission to hang, draw and quarter...so that's good :lol: :lol: :lol:


I can't find a smiley for a regally disdainful gesture - so you'll just have to imagine it!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification Pipsqueak..... much appreciated. Would have been nice to get some mobile phone camera photos of the whole thing............ Without corroborating evidence a complaint would simply be denied (though would undoubtedly give the driver a hard time and mark his card for the future). in the light of what you have just said, then go for it.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Coach*

Who was the coach firm?

Russell


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Statement: "The Driver did this......." (dropped the sh-t all over the road)

Question: What would you do Now?

So don't forget folks- if you want advice from other Posters make sure you provide comprehensive accounts with corroborative evidence before you dare ask.....they may not believe you! :wink: 

Out of this one now....but I'd still be interested to hear of progress from any complaint :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Hang im !!!! (take cover :? )


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Telbell said:


> So don't forget folks- if you want advice from other Posters make sure you provide comprehensive accounts with corroborative evidence before you dare ask.....they may not believe you! :wink:


Fascinating comment Tel.

Remember this . . .



> On average a Motorhomer spends at least £25 in an area per day.





Telbell said:


> Interesting, but your evidence is...?


 :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*pipsqueak55*, PM replied to. 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## roamingsue (Aug 23, 2008)

Pipsqueak, the question is have you complained? I can understand you venting on here initially in disgust BUT actually I do think you have a duty to complain as this is a public health hazard.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Pipsqueak is unsure how to post photos on the forum, so he has asked me to post the pictures he took of the toilet dumping episode.

I am no legal expert, but I have taken the precaution of obliterating all signs of recognition, including smudging the driver's face.

The un-retouched photographs clearly identify both the travel company and the particular coach.

More to follow.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

More.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

And more.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Last one.

Please note. The photos appear in reverse order, but they are numbered correctly.

Didn't notice until it was too late!


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

The people to contact are

[email protected]

They will be very interested to see the piccys and get names etc

Please follow this up Pips


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Coach*

Interesting to see an all white coach with no signage.

Just by the front wheel arch, near the door is the legal lettering, showing the name of the operator, on all coaches and buses in the UK

Russell


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Photos*

I think you should post the photos and the reg/company details on here.

But as you are being asked zeb, don't

The the poster can and would have no come back providing no false alegations have been made.

Totaly Disgusting, I would have said something, think I would have even called the Police.

TM


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Photos*



teemyob said:


> I think you should post the photos and the reg/company details on here.
> 
> But as you are being asked zeb, don't
> 
> ...


I was that disgusted that I spoke to the Pembs

Enviromental dept

They would love to have the info posted.

These toilet drops are not that unusual.


----------



## ourden (May 1, 2010)

I was a continental coach driver for over 20 years, had all the mod cons onboard, but used to lock the loo & tell the passengers it was to be used only in an emergency or ask me to stop somewhere.
Though I would stop quite often for comfort stops.
Hard to believe a full time driver would do it, could be wrong of course.

You have to be a coach driver to see some of the things punters sorry
passengers do to or leave coaches in.

Remember its not the pilot who smokes in the loo or uses it to get in the mile high club  
Anyway hope it was'nt the driver 

Have just seen the pictures & I now have changed my mind, he's
sitting there can see it has been dishcharged in mirror, if it was not him he'd of been out and washed it down.
If it was him hope he gets done.


----------



## roamingsue (Aug 23, 2008)

Where is the number plate on this coach? Has this been obscured? Pipsqueak you still have not replied to whether you have officially complained or not.


----------



## pipsqueak55 (Aug 14, 2008)

*Pembrokeshire Horror Update*

In answer to *Rapide 561* and *Roaming Sue* regarding no signage and reg. no. Zebedee kindly helped us out with posting photos and obliterated the bus ID in case of legal reasons, something we wouldn't have thought of. Thanks Zebs. The originals have all details inc. driver.
To *Ourden* if you view previous posts you will see that this act was commited by the driver
To *Wupert* Thank you for speaking to Pembrokeshire Enviromental Health it will give us more clout that other people are disgusted with this act, the more the better. We will be in touch with them today. A big thanks everybody for your support, we don't feel petty minded any more and that we are doing the right thing for the enviroment and fellow motor homers.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Pipsqueak

No probs - that's what we are here for. 

Hope you are successful when you contact the authorities. 

Do please stress the point that motorhomers are often blamed for these disgusting acts . . . but are not necessarily the guilty party as this incident manifestly demonstrates.

I would argue that's more important in the long term (_for the M/H community_) than punishing the driver!! :wink:

Dave


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Pembrokeshire Horror Update*



pipsqueak55 said:


> In answer to *Rapide 561* and *Roaming Sue* regarding no signage and reg. no. Zebedee kindly helped us out with posting photos and obliterated the bus ID in case of legal reasons, something we wouldn't have thought of. Thanks Zebs. The originals have all details inc. driver.
> To *Ourden* if you view previous posts you will see that this act was commited by the driver
> To *Wupert* Thank you for speaking to Pembrokeshire Enviromental Health it will give us more clout that other people are disgusted with this act, the more the better. We will be in touch with them today. A big thanks everybody for your support, we don't feel petty minded any more and that we are doing the right thing for the enviroment and fellow motor homers.


Well done Pips

We live in Swansea at the moment and spend much time in Pembs.

The actions of the coach driver are shocking.

As I've said the Pollution guys will be delighted to speak to you.

Glad to be of help

Wups


----------



## pipsqueak55 (Aug 14, 2008)

*Pembokeshire Horror Info*

Well folks the **** has literally hit the fan this morning, investigations are afoot by the following.
Pembrokeshire Enviromental Health
Pembrokeshire National Parks
Welsh Tourist Board
Watch this space !!!!!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hurrah.   well done pips.

cabby


----------



## ourden (May 1, 2010)

Hi Pipsquek

Please read all my post, the bottom para.
Glad you where there to take pics.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Pembokeshire Horror Info*



pipsqueak55 said:


> Well folks the **** has literally hit the fan this morning, investigations are afoot by the following.
> Pembrokeshire Enviromental Health
> Pembrokeshire National Parks
> Welsh Tourist Board
> Watch this space !!!!!


Well done Pips.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Pembokeshire Horror Info*



pipsqueak55 said:


> Well folks the **** has literally hit the fan this morning, investigations are afoot by the following.
> Pembrokeshire Enviromental Health
> Pembrokeshire National Parks
> Welsh Tourist Board
> Watch this space !!!!!


First it hit the Tarmac now it's hit the fan - I think I'll keep my head well and truly down if I ever visit Pembrokeshire.


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

Well done, pleased to see that some action may be taken. I live very close to Solva, (see previous post in this topic) and I would not want this to happen again - as has been stated, no doubt some motor homer would have been blamed!


----------

